Ask HN: Should I ask my students to implement a HN-like webapp? - cfarre
======
dalke
I think it's a perfectly reasonable task. It rather depends on the experience
and goals of the students, yes? Random HN commenters can't provide input on
that.

A wiki would be another option.

------
katpas
What are you trying to teach them? I went through a coding school called
Founders & Coders, one of our one week projects was to make a stack overflow
clone. We really enjoyed it.

------
smt88
I think it would be cool to ask them to create a web app for a non-profit,
which you could then open-source.

~~~
dalke
Who do you think will maintain that app?

------
YC_rejected
I would embed it in an iframe and be done with it

